# beardie only poops in bath



## jamie_sri (Nov 3, 2010)

well, as title really, for some strange reason my beardie has given up pooping in his viv...dont blame him really cos it stinks as we all know, used to do it no probs until i took the sand out and put tiles in a few months ago, now he'll only do it in the bath every couple of weeks, have tried leaving him a while but still no joy, just had a massive stinker in the bath after storing it up for about 4 weeks, was funny tho as he dropped it right at the plug then legged it to the other end and climbed up the showerhead that was dangling down lol anyone elses beardie a bit resiliant to stink their viv out?


----------



## aerofine (Jun 7, 2008)

Our beardie has a habit of doing this. He has recently just got over having a dislocated hip. When he was on his meds we was bathinmg him every day, so he was pooping in the bath every day. But he is all better now, but still prefers to poop in the bath. We bath him every other day, and he always goes when we do.

Is holding it in for weeks and weeks not dangerous for the beardie? If you bath him every day, he may get more used to pooping more regular.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

jamie_sri said:


> well, as title really, for some strange reason my beardie has given up pooping in his viv...dont blame him really cos it stinks as we all know, used to do it no probs until i took the sand out and put tiles in a few months ago, now he'll only do it in the bath *every couple of weeks*, have tried leaving him a while but still no joy, just had a massive stinker in the bath after *storing it up for about 4 weeks*, was funny tho as he dropped it right at the plug then legged it to the other end and climbed up the showerhead that was dangling down lol anyone elses beardie a bit resiliant to stink their viv out?


I dont think your problem is that he is only going in the bath, I think its that he is holding it for so long. pooping every couple of weeks is a digestive issue I would think.

Might want to double check your viv setout and feed regime with the guys on here, sounds to me like he is possibly getting impacted and the bath is helping clear it.


----------



## jamie_sri (Nov 3, 2010)

Nothing in viv to cause impaction tho, only veg he eats is red peppers, chopped up small, locusts are medium sized, few morio worms now and again, basking spots 105f-110f, warm sides around 90f, cool end around 80f, substrate is tiles, he's about 3 and a half years old, the poop and urates look to be pretty normal when he does poop, uv was changed last month too


----------



## CharleyG.13 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine only poops in the bath too... but I read somewhere that some parasites can cause hassle in their digestive tract and mine did have a bit of a parasite overload after being separated from previous viv mate


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

I would get yourself a Faecal test done, sounds like a digestion issue and these are usually caused by paracites.

As for the bath, some animals will do this as a warm bath helps loosen the bowel and encourage movement, however taking multiple weeks and still not pooping outside of a bath suggests some form of blockage or paracitical infestation.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

jamie_sri said:


> Nothing in viv to cause impaction tho, only veg he eats is red peppers, chopped up small, locusts are medium sized, few morio worms now and again, basking spots 105f-110f, warm sides around 90f, cool end around 80f, substrate is tiles, he's about 3 and a half years old, the poop and urates look to be pretty normal when he does poop, uv was changed last month too



If he is only eating peppers and lokies as a staple. its possibly dehydration causing him to get constipated, he needs a varied diet that has water content in it also.

Nutrition Content
Nutrition chart in case you've not seen that link before.

I'd also get the fecal test done to rule that out also.


----------



## jamie_sri (Nov 3, 2010)

Will go for a faecal sample next time he goes, will the fact it's in the water cause any issues with it tho? 

I wash the peppers before they go in the dish so that there is at least a bit water there for him, in the bath he likes to drink the water too...pre-pooped in water of course lol


----------

